

Senator Hatch: It's Time to Kill Patent Trolls for Good - iNate2000
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/opinion-must-finally-legislate-patent-trolls-existence/

======
JacobEdelman
Despite my initial excitement at seeing a senator advocate for some patent
reform a review of Senator Hatch's history left me less excited. He has
supported copyright extension, and advocated for COICA. It seems he only cares
about intellectual property abuse when it prevents people from making money.

~~~
austenallred
He also co-sponsored PIPA[1] (the Senate version of SOPA). He withdrew support
once it became political poison, saying, "it is simply not ready for prime
time."

[1]([http://projects.propublica.org/sopa/H000338.html](http://projects.propublica.org/sopa/H000338.html))

------
ChuckMcM
Good luck with that. I applaud the sentiment but implementing it is seriously
challenging.

~~~
mdholloway
Passing it through Congress, you mean? I'm optimistic. Reasonable people can
differ philosophically on IP issues, but even someone in favor of long patent
terms and broad patentability can recognize that patent trolling is a classic
abuse of the judicial system.

